# Orff version of Carmina Burana vs medieval rendition of Carmina Buranus*



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was a big fan of triomphi di approdhite the trilogy of Carl Orff, But discovered numereous Medieval Carmina Burana, under the moniker Carmina Buranus' codex, and these work of early medieval lore are impressive & try me i heard them all.

I came to a conclusion, Orff rendition wonderful & lovely but a glimpse at what the might of Carminus Buranus codex were,So it's an homage or tribute to greater germans music of ancient lore, perhaps medieval Carmina Burana of ancient lore are greaters ,maybe more elaborated but Carl Orff is still a major work of Orchestration, is flavor of these medieval songs & poems, this is no minor detail this is, aknowledge, but Medieval Carmina Burana such as the one im listening vol 2 Carmina burana on Music und ihre zeit, is deeply glorious, show might and strenght.

So this all depend on the listening if he in foreing lore beauty or 20th century master sutch as Orff a great composer.

:tiphat:


----------

